# Bonita, CA - Sheba, Beautiful LH



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

My name is SHEBA.
I'm a large female BLACK/TAN
GER SHEPHERD.
My age is 5 YRS 0 MO.
I'm in the SOUTH shelter.

My ID number is A1292390,
my necktag number is S121, and
my kennel number is S108.

5821 Sweetwater Road
Bonita, CA 91902-2219
619.263.7741


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful girlie and lovely expression.
It never ceases to amaze how these sweethearts find themselves in this situation.
Best of luck to Sheba. May she find her forever home soon!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Richard needs to see this one - where is he??


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I am here. More photos??? And some info?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

She is a beauty.I think I can read those eyes,there saying "Richard,are you my Daddy?""When are you coming to get me?" I think you need to make some phone calls and or emails ASAP...


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Is she on Petfinder? I can't seem to find any info.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow, she is beautiful!

Here is the link: http://www.sddac.com/pet_details.asp?RowNum=103. I hope it works.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Richard, 
The only info available on her is what is written on their site about her. If you go to: http://www.sddac.com/adoptions.asp and click on find a pet, you will find her picture and info. Not much is listed but I"m sure if you called the shelter they could give you a lot more details. Please tell us what happens, this girl is so beautiful and she definitely needs to be somewhere safe!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is beautiful


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Ahhhhh...California is too far away. Shes a beaut!


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyRichard needs to see this one - where is he??


Richard, any luck? This girl is a beauty.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bump for the beautiful girl!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Any updates Richard??


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14145711


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

From her PF link:


Sheba is a 5-year-old German shepherd! She is waiting to meet you at San Diego County's SOUTH shelter! Please ask for ID Number A1292390, Tag S121, Kennel 108.

Sheba's adoption fee is only $35! All County pets are spayed/neutered, vaccinated, and microchipped upon adoption.

Have a dog already? Bring 'em dog to the shelter to meet Sheba!

5821 Sweetwater Road 
Bonita, CA 91902-2219 
(619) 263-7741 
http://www.sddac.com

Hours at all County shelters are: 
Tuesday through Saturday 9:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m. 
Closed Sundays, Mondays and Holidays 

Sheba is up-to-date with routine shots and house trained.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

What a pretty girl. Still no takers?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I have tried calling them, but I haven't gotten a response. I will try again today, and see if she is still there.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Just fly in there Richard! California is just a stone's throw from Alaska.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

If the stone won't fly that far, there's plenty of us that will help get her to you







Let me know if I can help!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Any news on this girl? I don't see her on the site anymore but there's another one, very similar, named Greta?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Actually, Sheba was taken in by Westside rescue, and they are now evaluating whether she will fit in with me.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Very cool! I will keep my fingers crossed








She's a beautiful girl!


----------

